# Big Egg!



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Found this in the nest! It's from my road island red!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, congrats! Lol look what I get..


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Wow, congrats! Lol look what I get..


Those look like the little Easter egg malted milk balls I love so much!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol yes! These are from my button quails.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Those are cute quail eggs. They look smaller than the Serama. The RIR is a nice one too!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Those are so cool!


----------

